

No more public timeline on Twitter - nc17
https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/10803

======
episod
Those seeking solace in a sample of what's happening on the public timeline
need look no further than the sample hose of the Streaming API:
<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample>

